# delivery (as part of speaking)



## cpaco2

Hola a todos, 

Cuando se habla de la expresión/comunicación oral (_speaking_) existen varios componentes tanto en español como en inglés, por ejemplo la idea/contenido, el vocabulario/lenguaje, el emisor/receptor, etc...   Me he encontrado que en inglés se utiliza la palabra Delivery yo creo que se refiere al método por el cual el mensaje se transmite, ¿? por lo que creo que en español se le conoce como canal. 

¿Qué piensan ustedes? 

Gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## grubble

No es el método sino el modo.

Ej.

When he speaks his *delivery* is slow but clear.

Cuando habla su *expresión oral* es lenta pero clara.  (Is my Spanish correct?)


----------



## gengo

As Gruggle says, expresión oral is what the WR dictionary gives.  Collins gives the following.

[+of speaker]  presentación oral, forma de hablar en público

I don't know if there is a single best translation.


----------



## albertovidal

Creo que, en este contexto, "delivery" puede interpretarse como "decir" (sustantivo)

*decir**2**.*

* 1.     * m. *dicho*      (‖ palabra o conjunto de palabras)
*dicho: **2.     * m. Palabra o conjunto de palabras con que se expresa oralmente un concepto cabal


----------



## gengo

By the way, we usually use delivery as follows.

_In his speech, his delivery was very smooth, with a steady, clear voice, good pronunciation, and pauses at all the right places._


----------



## maidinbedlam

Otras posible: _declamación (_y quizá _dicción)._


----------



## Oldy Nuts

gengo said:


> As Gru*bb*le says...



It's not only my fingers...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

maidinbedlam said:


> Otras posible: _declamación (_y quizá _dicción)._



I like "dicción" in spite of the DRAE. Alberto's "decir" doesn't really seem to fit.


----------



## grubble

Oldy Nuts said:


> I like "dicción" in spite of the DRAE. Alberto's "decir" doesn't really seem to fit.


I'm not so sure. I don't think dicción (diction) covers all the aspects of delivery. As bengo says, _delivery_ can include pauses and I am not sure that _diction_ does. (?)


----------



## albertovidal

Concuerdo con *Oldy Nuts*.
"Dicción" (a mi entender) *concuerda* con lo que es "delivery".
*dicción: **1.     * f.  Manera de hablar o escribir, considerada como buena o mala únicamente  por el empleo acertado o desacertado de las palabras y construcciones.
*delivery: *4 the manner or style of giving  a speech:_her delivery was  stilted_


----------



## katlpablo

*elocución*

(Del lat. elocutĭo, -ōnis).

1. f. Manera de hablar para expresar los conceptos.
2. f. Modo de elegir y distribuir los pensamientos y las palabras en el discurso.


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero el delivery es el todo, las palabras, el tono, el tiempo, el lenguaje corporal, la expresión.
Me parece que ninguna de las sugerencias ofrecidas le hace justicia a la palabra, pero debo decir que a mí no se me ocurre ninguna  tampoco.
Piensen en Gloria Swanson en Sunset Blvd. _I am big, it's the pictures that got small
Go ahead, make my day. _(Clint Eastwood en Sudden Impact)
_Say hello to my little friend_. (Al Pacino en Scarface)


----------



## k-in-sc

Concuerdo con el estimado forero (wherever Moritzchen is from  ). "Dicción" is diction. "Elocución" is elocution. "Delivery" is what Moritzchen said. It has more to do with timing, pauses, tone of voice, etc., than anything else.


----------



## Andoush

¿Y "expresión oral" o "presentación oral"?


----------



## katlpablo

Moritzchen said:


> […] el delivery es el todo, las palabras, el  tono, el tiempo, el lenguaje corporal, la expresión[…]


*elocución*: *elocution* (thefreedictionary.com)_n._*
1. * The art of public speaking in which gesture, vocal production, and *delivery* are emphasized.
*2. * A style or manner of speaking, especially in public.​ 
Ver:
*elocuente*

y sobre todo:
*elocuencia*


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, in stand-up comedy, the material (the jokes) is important, but the delivery (how the comic tells them) can be just as important.
Elocution is more for speeches. Delivery is for performance.


----------



## albertovidal

¿"Delivery" tiene algo que ver con el lenguaje corporal?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's the way you present or perform spoken material.


----------



## albertovidal

*delivery: *speech *:* expresión _feminine_ oral, modo _masculine_ de hablar 
© 2011 Merriam-Webster, Incorporated

So, would "expresión oral" work for "delivery"? (as *Andoush* said in post#14)


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

No, I don't think so as by 'expresion oral' we are forgetting again about body language, demenour, content, if I had to choose a word would be 'estilo'.


----------



## albertovidal

No logro establecer diferencias entre la explicación que dio *Moritzchen* de _"delivery"_ y lo que dijo *J.F. Kennedy* sobre _"rhetoric"_. And quote:
 *George Kennedy: *Rhetoric in the most        general sense may perhaps be identified with the energy inherent in        communication:  the emotional energy that impels the speaker to speak, the        physical energy expanded in the utterance, the energy level coded in the        message, and the energy experienced by the recipient in decoding the        message.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Alberto, 
I think this article explains it quite well:
http://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/speech/delivery.htm


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Alberto,
> I think this article explains it quite well:
> http://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/speech/delivery.htm



I've read the whole text (thank you for your contribution) and, more than before I believe "delivery" matches with "rhetoric"
Modern rhetoric  At the turn of the 20th century, there was a revival of rhetorical  study manifested in the establishment of departments of rhetoric and  speech at academic institutions, as well as the formation of national  and international professional organizations.[52]  Theorists generally agree that a significant reason for the revival of  the study of rhetoric was the renewed importance of language and  persuasion in the increasingly mediated environment of the 20th century  (see Linguistic turn)  and through the 21st century, with the media focus on the wide  variations and analyses of political rhetoric and its consequences. The  rise of advertising and of mass media such as photography, telegraphy, radio, and film  brought rhetoric more prominently into people's lives.Rhetoric has  become decreasingly important in the normal school day, because of  myriad reasons.
 Reflecting this, more recently the term rhetoric has been applied to media forms other than verbal language, e.g. Visual rhetoric.  The goal is to analyze how non-verbal communication persuades. For  example, a soft drink advertisement showing an image of young people  drinking and laughing is making the case that the consumer, by using the  product, will be healthy and happy.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

So verbal rethoric + visual rethoric= delivery?

visual rethoric= body language?

Now, I'm confused!


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> So verbal rethoric + visual rethoric= delivery?
> 
> visual rethoric= body language?
> 
> Now, I'm confused!



Rhetoric involves both oral and body language. That's the way Greek philosophers used it to persuade people (with speech and gestures)


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Did  the ancient Greeks have to contend with microphones, media attention, cameras, the enhanced awareness about body language we have these days?

i think 'retórica' has been surpassed by another term, whichever it is...


----------



## k-in-sc

Rhetoric is the art of persuasion. It's not at all the same as delivery.


----------



## duvija

Creo que k-in-sc tiene razón en que retórica no es exactamente 'delivery'. Creo que 'comunicación oral', el término que estuvieron usando aquí, es bastante explícito. Y digo 'creo' porque esto lo estudié en inglés, por lo que no manejo bien el vocabulario de este tema. Lo estudié como 'elocution', (dentro de 'speech acts') pero en español, no lo juro. Me gusta más 'enunciación/presentación'.  Es cierto que es difícil nombrar algo que sea mezclar palabras con gestos.

Miren todo esto - dan montones como 'sinónimos', pero no puede ser exacto:



Main Entry: *elocution* Part of Speech: _noun _Definition: articulation Synonyms: declamation, delivery, diction, dramatic, eloquence, enunciation, expression, locution, oratory, pronunciation, public speaking, reading, rhetoric, speech, speechcraft, speechmaking, utterance, voice culture, voice production Antonyms: inarticulation, mispronouncement 




Main Entry: delivery Part of Speech: _noun _Definition: articulation of message Synonyms: accent, diction, *elocution *, emphasis, enunciation, inflection, intonation, modulation, pronunciation, speech, utterance Antonyms: quiet, secrecy


----------



## k-in-sc

You're looking for the term you would use to describe the particular way a stand-up comic tells a joke -- the timing, pauses, tone of voice, facial expressions, etc.


----------



## albertovidal

Well, I think that the definition of rhetoric as "it is the art of persuasion" is totally incomplete.
Webster dictionary says:
*rhetoric: *
1
*:* the art of speaking or writing effectively: as    _a_ *:* *the study of principles and rules of composition formulated by critics of ancient times*  _b_ *:* the study of writing or speaking as a means of communication or persuasion  


2
_a_ *:* *skill in the effective use of speech * _b_ *:* a *type or mode of language or speech*; _also_ *:* insincere or grandiloquent language 


3
*:* *verbal communication : discourse *

So it's much more than simple persuasion.


----------



## Moritzchen

El "estilo" propuesto por Sunshine, junto con expresión, interpretación...
Me parece que por ahí van los tiros.
A ver si entre todos encontramos un término feliz para traducir esta palabrita.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

El 'estexpretezación' ????

Please do not attempt to look at this at the 'DRAE'.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Realmente no se me ocurre cómo decirlo en una palabra. ¿Forma de expresión? ¿Forma de expresarse?


----------



## k-in-sc

I can't believe that this concept is so totally beyond you guys' experience.


----------



## albertovidal

No todo el mundo tiene tu inteligencia y tu cultura.
Habemos algunos que no llegamos a interpretar una palabra tan "simple".
¡Y parece que somos muchos!


----------



## duvija

Buen ejercicio para darnos cuenta que los bordes de la definición de c/palabra no son filosos y marcados en fuego, sino más bien borroneados. Anduve mirando cosas como 'lexical familiarity' y todas las pruebas que se hacen para definirla, con el mismo resultado.
Hay teorías que dan una palabra, y la ponen en el centro de algo como diagramas de Wenn. Y vemos como se entrecruzan con definiciones de palabras parecidas/de la misma familia.
Y por supuesto, nunca va a haber una definición absolutamente indiscutible. Y menos en una traducción.

Se acuerdan ? (varias teorías lo hacen) de esos temas como 'piensen en una silla'. Y que todos pensamos al mismo tiempo y las sillas imaginadas, en realidad van a ser menos diferentes que las sillas reales. Lo más probable es que en ese segundo nos aparezca la imagen de lo que es 'silla' para c/uno de nosotros. Muy posiblemente, de madera, 4 patas, respaldo con palitos. Nunca un trono ni una silla de bebé, al menos no en la primer idea. Pero si clasificamos todas las sillas con respecto al material - madera, metal, plástico, cartón, - y después por el uso, o el lujo, o lo que quieran, formamos círculos que se entrecruzan en el centro. Ese centro va a ser el prototipo. ¿Me siguen?

Digo que no podemos definir algo 100%.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's true, but there must be a technical term. The fact that it obviously has not made it to the mainstream is what surprises me.
It doesn't have anything to do with "cultura" ni "inteligencia" but with the differences between English and Spanish.


----------



## Moritzchen

Como con ésta, me pasa lo mismo con "timing" (de un actor o comediante).
 Pensás que la tenés, pero cuando la querés agarrar se te escurre de las manos como un pescado.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> I can't believe that this concept is so totally beyond you guys' experience.



K, I answered this message of yours with something on the lines of that it isn't a matter of the concept being beyond our experience, but that we do not seem to have a single word to express it. Unfortunately my message seems to have been lost somewhere in cyberspace. I remember saying also something on the lines that although the DRAE defintion of "expresar" seems to cover all aspects mentioned, none of the definitions of "expresión" does.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Como con ésta, me pasa lo mismo con "timing" (de un actor o comediante).
> Pensás que la tenés, pero cuando la querés agarrar se te escurre de las manos como un pescado.



"I don't know how to define 'pornography', but I know it when I see it".


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero "pornography" es fácil de traducir.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Pero "pornography" es fácil de traducir.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Pero "pornography" es fácil de traducir.



Pero no así "delivery" en este contexto...


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Otra posibilidad es "estilo oratorio", que es más común, aunque no sé si captura todo el significado de "delivery". Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

You need a term that applies to actors and comedians -- people who entertain via their words -- not just to people making speeches. I'm not sure "estilo oratorio" works in that respect.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

k-in-sc said:


> You need a term that applies to actors and comedians -- people who entertain via their words -- not just to people making speeches. I'm not sure "estilo oratorio" works in that respect.



You are absolutely correct, k-in-sc, and that is why I expressed my hesitation about its ability to capture the full meaning of "delivery". However, it could certainly be used for public speaking, which is one form of delivery. Moreover, we could find different terms for the different types of "delivery"; it wouldn't be the first time that a word needs several translations in the target language in order to capture all its meanings. Cheers.


----------



## k-in-sc

A lot of the suggestions so far would work for speechifying.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues a mí me parece que "expresar", como lo define el DRAE, cubre todos los aspectos, como ya dije antes. Aunque no ocurre lo mismo con "expresión". Por eso propuse "modo de expresarse".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Las definiciones que da el DRAE para "proyectar" y "proyección" no concuerdan con el concepto...


----------



## mijoch

I suppose so, but also in English, "delivery" is what postmen do.

Isn't "proyección de voz e imagen" a useful concept similar to "delivery" as in this thread?

Anyhow, I obviously bow to native knowledge and delete it.

M.


----------



## Moritzchen

mijoch said:


> I suppose so, but also in English, "delivery" is what postmen do.
> 
> Isn't "proyección de voz e imagen" a useful concept similar to "delivery" as in this thread?
> 
> Anyhow, I obviously bow to native knowledge and delete it.
> 
> M.


DOOOON'T!!!
This is a great brainstorming thread and any contribution may lead to another and who knows...
And your suggestions are always very well thought.


----------



## albertovidal

A ver si esto sirve:
*Oratoria: la "manera" de llegar a las personas
L**a manera de hacerlo*.  Uno pudiera estudiar y aprender una larga lista de principios de oratoria, y aún así fracasar en su intento de llegar al corazón de sus oyentes. Porque aunque LO QUE se dice es muy importante, la MANERA de decirlo contiene el secreto del éxito. 

  Una voz apagada, monótona y carente de entusiasmo, y unos gestos y ademanes débiles que no pintan cuadros en el aire, difícilmente pueden estimular a un auditorio, porque el oyente lo interpreta como desinterés, lo cual despierta una empatía negativa (si a él no le interesa, a mí tampoco, mejor me voy a dar una vuelta y regreso cuando hable otro orador, o mejor, la próxima vez no regreso).  Si una reunión siempre comienza de manera poco agradable, aumentan las probabilidades de que todos lleguen tarde, cuando los temas tienden a ser menos monótonos. Pero si promete ser muy interesante, será probable que todos lleguen puntualmente.

  Cuando los discursantes tienden a ser aburridos, los oyentes tienden a sentarse en la parte posterior de la sala para sentirse libres de poder fugarse tan pronto como consiguen una buena excusa (tengo sed, me dio tos, me duele la columna, no puedo estar sentado mucho tiempo, olvidé algo en casa, ya regreso, etc.). Pero cuando tienden a ser entusiastas, todos madrugan y hasta se pelean por ocupar las filas delanteras.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> DOOOON'T!!!
> This is a great brainstorming thread and any contribution may lead to another and who knows...
> And your suggestions are always very well thought.



I agree in full.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Maybe the problem is that we are not working from a context (duh!). Here are a couple of examples:

'The speech, known as "I Have a Dream Speech", has been shown to have had several versions, written at several different times.[...
Our focus on "I have a dream," comes through the speech's *delivery*. . .......Dr King stopped *delivering* his prepared speech and started "preaching", punctuating his points with "I have a dream."

delivery, in this sentence:

delivering, in this sentence:


----------



## SydLexia

duvija makes a good point about the Venn diagrams. The problem would seem to be with the circle around "librar".

 In Spanish you can "librar decretos, sentencias, órdenes, etc. por escrito" and these are "delivered" in English as well. 

In the Lord's Prayer we have:

"sed libre nos a malo" (Latin)
"y líbranos del mal"
"and deliver us from evil"

The problem becomes evident when we consider "delivery vans". These are "camionettes de livraison " in French but they are "camionetas de reparto" in Spanish. What the delivery man/person (Fr. livreur) does in Spanish is "repartir" or "entregar"...

What the public speaker/politician/actor/lawyer (or comic) does is deliver a speech (or routine) and this is somehow somewhere between 'entregar' and 'repartir'.

There has been recent criticism of a speech by Barak Obama and it was said that "his delivery was halting and unsure". How was this expressed in Spanish, was it "su manera" ?

syd


----------



## duvija

SydLexia said:


> duvija makes a good point about the Venn diagrams. The problem would seem to be with the circle around "librar".
> 
> In Spanish you can "librar decretos, sentencias, órdenes, etc. por escrito" and these are "delivered" in English as well.
> 
> In the Lord's Prayer we have:
> 
> "sed libre nos a malo" (Latin)
> "y líbranos del mal"
> "and deliver us from evil"
> 
> The problem becomes evident when we consider "delivery vans". These are "camionettes de livraison " in French but they are "camionetas de reparto" in Spanish. What the delivery man/person (Fr. livreur) does in Spanish is "repartir" or "entregar"...
> 
> What the public speaker/politician/actor/lawyer (or comic) does is deliver a speech (or routine) and this is somehow somewhere between 'entregar' and 'repartir'.
> 
> There has been recent criticism of a speech by Barak Obama and it was said that "his delivery was halting and unsure". How was this expressed in Spanish, was it "su manera" ?
> 
> syd




"¿estilo?"


----------



## maidinbedlam

Antes mencionó Alberto la retórica. "Delivery" es el último de los cinco cánones de la retórica clásica, y corresponde a esto:

_Actio_ 
También llamada _pronuntiatio_, se ocupa de la declamación del discurso, prestando atención a la modulación de la voz y de los gestos, que debe estar en consonancia con el contenido del mismo.

Me temo que si no queremos expresarnos en latín, vamos a tener que admitir que no existe una sola palabra para todo lo que "delivery" expresa en inglés. O buscar un giro; para un cómico, los chistes eran buenos pero la forma de contarlos / la expresión /el estilo fue nefasta/o. Para Obama, pronunció un discurso entrecortado e inseguro (he estado tentada de usar el "librar" de Syd, pero "librar un discurso" no suena especialmente moderno, aunque me encanta).


----------



## Moritzchen

duvija said:


> "I don't know how to define 'pornography', but I know it when I see it".


Ahhh!!!!
Y sí, ando medio lento.
Pero estoy contentísimo con los nuevas sugerencias e ideas aportadas hoy.


----------



## cpaco2

I have been following your responses everyday!  I have learned more in the last 3 days than in the first 12 years of my life..

Thank you all!


----------

